# Sig SP 2340 manual available?



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Is there a way to get the manual for an out-of-production gun like the SP 2340? There web site doesn't seem to have any such links.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would try calling them and see - may be your only other option...


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

You can download it (and many, many others) in PDF Format from here -

http://stevespages.com/page7b.htm

or from here -

http://biggerhammer.net/manuals/


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions. I've sent an e-mail request for an actual manual, but also downloaded the pdf.

Thanks again.

Clint


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

WOw, that was great service here on the site!


----------



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

waterburybob said:


> You can download it (and many, many others) in PDF Format from here -
> 
> http://stevespages.com/page7b.htm
> 
> ...


Needed this to, thanks man


----------

